# Anyone try the new Sperry Authentic Original Gold Cup Edition?



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Curious if anyone have tried these?
https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...ye Boat Shoe&gclid=CMilje6UzLACFeZgTAodFxw9Yg

If they have the fit of a traditional A/O but a more cushioned profile like the original Gold Cup, these could be very interesting.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

If they're made with REAL LEATHER then I'll be frustrated I ordered another pair of A/Os just the other day. Oh well, at least these Sahara ones aren't too plasticky (like the dark browns).


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Medium widths only. Dammit.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

My local DSW actually had a pair of different shoes but from the Gold Cup line. I couldn't really see any reason why they charged more.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

$150 for a boat shoe made offshore and it is only available in medium. Sperry has become a joke.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They've always pushed the deerskin lining and gold-plated eyelets as the selling points of their gold cup models. I actually think they're meant to compete more with brands like Mephisto than Quoddy or Rancourt.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't understand the point of the deerskin lining on a boat shoe. The welted sole is a nice touch, but I can get the same from Timberland for about $45 during their outlet sales.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

^Indeed, the deerskin lining has always kept me away, it seems hot and not good for water.

I have been wearing my fancypants A/Os (the $300 made in Maine ones) and plan to report on them after sufficient time.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess no one has bitten on the croc 2-eye yet...


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

statboy said:


> I have been wearing my fancypants A/Os (the $300 made in Maine ones) and plan to report on them after sufficient time.


Don't keep us in suspense. I'd love to know if you could tell them apart from the regular offshore-manufactured variety in a blinded test.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

If you will look closely at the Gold Cup in the picture mentioned by the OP, there is a seam that is at the verry back of the shoe that the heel rubs against. This same seam was in a pair of 75th anniversary Sperry's that I purchased last summer. The sewing at the rear of htis shoe gave me a really big blister. I have since ordered( and am currently wearing) a pair Rancourt boat shoes. They are made with no rear seam therefore no blisters. Rancourts are a great boat shoe and much better at $215 than the Made in US A/O's (which also seem to have that same seam sewn at the rear of the shoe)
Just my $.02
Tom


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ Rancourt's boat shoe will probably be my next shoe purchase (and my fourth pair of Rancourts).


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Topsider said:


> ^ Rancourt's boat shoe will probably be my next shoe purchase (and my fourth pair of Rancourts).


You'll love em'
Tom


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Lining? _Deerskin?_ Real men have callouses!


----------



## Robert Patrick (Apr 14, 2004)

Topsider said:


> Medium widths only. Dammit.


Seconded. Apparently there are only medium width lasts in China on which to make shoes...


----------



## mrbill12345 (Sep 21, 2011)

The 75th CVOs had that weird back-seam, but if you wear them while really, really wet, that part of the shoe softens considerably. Just thought I'd put that out there in case anyone was thinking about these, which appear to be of similar construction.


----------

